# Shelf life of ILFORD Multigrade B & W Paper?



## DamianP

Does any one here know the shelf life of ILFORD Multigrade B & W Paper 
or B & W paper in general?

Thank you.


----------



## bigfatbadger

I used some ten year old stuff the other day that hadn't been in the fridge or anything and it worked a treat. Guess the only way you'll know is to give it a go though


----------



## ThomThomsk

I was reading on APUG that a lot of modern papers have developer built in to the emulsion, so they don't keep as well as older paper, even when frozen. Whether this is to discourage people from stockpiling, or to make developing easier, or both, is open to argument. Some people believe this applies to Ilford materials. I think they claim a 3 year shelf life for MG.

Thomsk


----------



## DamianP

Thanks fellas.


----------



## darin3200

Darkroom paper lasts a long time, at least a year or two.


----------



## ksmattfish

I recently printed on some Ilford MG RC that I found at the back of my un-airconditioned closet.  It had to be at least 6 years old, maybe 8.  I didn't use it for anything important, but it seemed to work fine.


----------

